# Respray aftercare



## roryb1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

Good morning people. Right my car is in the body shop this week having the front end resprayed. Once this is done is there anything I can do to help stone stone chipping or will I have to go down the clear wrapping route.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Yes, don’t drive too close to the car in front, that’ll help 😂👍🙈


----------



## roryb1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

realist said:


> Yes, don't drive too close to the car in front, that'll help


Lol thanks for that. Can I wax the new paint work or is it best to leave for a few days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've always left it for 4 weeks, just to let it completely gas off. 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

My body shop say wait 48hrs but I usually wait a week or so before waxing.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Jesus driving around with new paint on the front is always a nightmare just grit your teeth and hope for the best :thumb:


----------



## roryb1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

GSD said:


> Jesus driving around with new paint on the front is always a nightmare just grit your teeth and hope for the best :thumb:


Haha thanks for that mate lol


----------



## roryb1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mikesphotaes said:


> My body shop say wait 48hrs but I usually wait a week or so before waxing.


Paint was done on Wednesday so maybe be good to go on Monday


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

I would always recommend waiting 3 months prior to waxing. That's what I tell all my customers. Some people would say that was overkill and 1 month is enough, but I always like to be sure. 48 hours sounds ridiculous to be honest.

But you can wax it almost straight away with a bodyshop-friendly wax...


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

roryb1985 said:


> Lol thanks for that. Can I wax the new paint work or is it best to leave for a few days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any pro shop will have the panel waxed.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

DimitriUK said:


> Any pro shop will have the panel waxed.


You think haha


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

My bodyshop waxes it pre-collection. If yours doesn't, or you don't know if it does, simply speak to your bodyshop and they will tell you everything you need to know.


----------

